# [samba]write list doesn't work.

## dE_logics

```
[global]

        workgroup = TEST

        netbios name = MSERROR

        server string = testing

        allocation roundup size = 4194304

        aio read size = 16384

        aio write size = 16384

[test]

        path = /home/ftp

        valid users = ftp, de

        write list = de

        force user = ftp

        force group = ftp
```

In both Windows and using smbclient, I cant get write access using user 'de'.

----------

## gerdesj

Does Samba have a password for de?

```

$su -

#smbpasswd -a de

```

Cheers

Jon

----------

## dE_logics

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Does Samba have a password for de?
> 
> ```
> 
> $su -
> ...

 

Yes.

----------

## gerdesj

(Sorry about the delay in response)

In which case is de a member of ftp and does the shared directory have the ftp goup as writable either as a direct (Unix) ---|-rwx|--- or an extra ACL?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## dE_logics

Not group, but I've forced user, group as ftp, and user ftp has rwx permission everywhere. Also everything is world readable, so 'de' doesn't have any problems when logged in with readonly = no.

----------

## dE_logics

It started to work all of a sudden. Thanks!!

----------

